# Smart Travel Notes



## fabio80s (Jan 11, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Smart Travel Notes, an app with art and visual appealing, is a multimedia travel diary, photo, video and voice recorder, which helps you organize the contents of the trip through the catalog of places you visited in the days that make the trip.
Every place you see and save will automatically paired with the correct day and you can take as many photos as you want, record video, save audio notes and write a travel day diary. For every place, photo and video, GPS coordinates are saved, at the time of its registration.
The places visited during the day or the whole trip can be viewed on map and exported in KML format (with accompanying photos).
You can also record the path that you do through a continuous GPS tracking capabilities and export it to KML format for Google Earth. Also useful to record your daily jogging performance!
You can share photos on Facebook and Twitter as you like, at any time, with gps position, and so more...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=smart.travel.activities&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsInNtYXJ0LnRyYXZlbC5hY3Rpdml0aWVzIl0.


----------



## fabio80s (Jan 11, 2013)




----------

